# Mini cleaver



## Devon_Steven (Sep 12, 2017)

Not my handiwork, just something I came across on Facebook.

But others may enjoy it (or not)...

https://www.facebook.com/uniladmag/videos/3075731759116529/


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 12, 2017)

Omg it's adorable!


----------

